# Beagle Pain Syndrome aka Steroid Responsive Meningitis



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm starting a new thread about Bella and her recent ill health in the hope maybe someone has had similar or has similar happen to them and in future it may prove helpful to someone. I must stress at this moment this is a theory we are working on at the moment and nothing is concrete.

Background info on Bella- She is a 10 month old purebred beagle, she has been with us since 8 weeks and has had all vaccinations required and has been a healthy dog until the last 6-7 weeks.

When Bella was 5 months old she had juvenile vaginitus which is quite common is all breeds of dogs and was treated succesfully with antibiotics (novoclav) She then started her first season aged 9 months old (literally to the day) on 6th June and from day 1 it was a heavy and stressful time for both her and us. about a week into her season she was bleeding very heavily and her vulva became very swollen and a trip to the vets confirmed odema (swelling) and an infection so she had painkillers and antibiotics again and within 5 days things cleared up and she picked up again. We discussed having her spayed 12 weeks later with the vet.

Less than 2 weeks after her season finished I came home to find bella restless and lethargic and with a egg white discharge coming from her vulva, trip to the vets confirmed my worst fears that it looked like the start of pyometra :frown: and we started her on a course of 10 days antib's and booked her in for an emergency spay 4 days later to give antib a chance to make the op safe.

She had the spay op last weds (6 days ago) and the vet confirmed uterus wasnt right and lucky to of noticed when I did. Since coming home Bella hasnt been right and with each day has got worse sadly. It took her 4 days of sleeping solidly (day and night) to get a little energy to stay awake during the day. We saw the vet 3 days post spay and she wasnt happy with how sleepy and uncomfortable she was looking and prescribed us another 3 days painkillers and to come back in 48 hours. 
Symptoms at this point were-high temp (over 39) loss of weight, sleeping 23 hours a day and no appatite and little water being drunk, shivering and muscle spasms when resting-like restless legs.

Sunday I noticed her looking very stiff on walking and walking with her head hung low, she also was reluctant to eat out of her bowl off the floor so I began hand feeding her. She was eating science hills recovary wet food which is high in calories so should of perked her up--did nothing!

Monday took her back to vets and still no improvement and I showed the vet her lack of being able to bend down to pick something off the floor, and so the vet had a check of her neck and on moving her (gently I must add) bella yelped when her head was lifted up and turning left and right. so this left us with a new symptom and a whole host of unanswered questions.

The vets opinions were that she could of had a pre exsisting neck or back issue which normally bella masked by being awake and not using or moving if it hurt but under a general anesthetic with her muscles flaccid and being picked up by the vets they have caused something to go wrong be it a disc slipping or nerve trapping or something a little more sinister. Or it could be the infection is still on going-her temp is still above 39.c and hasnt come down for nearly 2 weeks now and as in humans when we have flu our muscles ache.

She also mentioned beagle neck pain and said we would need a CT scan to check her neck and spine for damage and in the mean time take her back home and see how she goes over 24 hours. I asked for a full blood test to show if an infection still present (high white blood cells count) check organ function and to rule out any other possibility. So that was taken and we get the results tonight.

On coming home I have been doing a little (lot) more research and reading up on beagle neck pain as its know SRM, she has 99% of the symptoms. 
The problem may present with a variety of symptoms and is often misdiagnosed as Lyme disease, cervical/spinal injury, or massive bacterial infection. Cervical pain, shaking, hunched back stance, fever, lack of appetite, stiff neck, muscle spasms (especially in front legs and neck), lethargy, and unwillingness to move can be noted and theses symptoms may appear quickly.The dog maybe hesitant to bark and opening of the jaw seems to be painful.Some affected dogs may cry out in pain with the slightest attempt of movement.There are reports of blindness and limb paralysis associated with this syndrome.

Bella has all of the above and fits this description perfectly, she is also smack bang in the age bracket for this problem 4m-2 yrs. This morning on trying to move her off my bed she growled and showed her teeth when I merely placed my hands on her shoulders so she is def in pain.

The test for this is normally a lumber puncture by can be diagnosed purely through syptoms and treatment is antibiotics and/or steroids. Im going to ask the vet if we can try her on this treatment for a couple of days as all reported cases show a incredible improvement seen within 12 hours so we shall know if its working or not. Whether or not she will agree with me I dont know but what else can I do but try all avenues. If there is no improvement I need to accept maybe it is damage to spinal area and get a ct done.

I will update this after our appointment tonight at 730 and if anyone has any advice or is worried about their own dog (its not just beagles this can happen to) then please feel free to reply here. sorry its SO long


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sending you and bella all my love, i hope she is better soon


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh no ! Really hope poor Bella recovers :frown: xxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. Really dont know what to say, I am shocked and feel for you.
Sending lots of love to you both and truckloads of healing vibes for Bella 
Sandie xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Really hope she picks up. Fingers crossed you get some sort of action plan at the vets tonight. Lots of hugs to you both


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I do know someone whose whippet bitch had steriod responsive meningitis. I'm not sure f I can put a link onto another forum on here so I will lookfor her thread about it and pm you the link.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope she show signs of improvement soon.xx


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww bless her. I've read your posts before, shes been through sooo much  Hope shes feeling better soon.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hope it all went ok at the vets. xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Vets*have*prescribed*2*lots*of*antib's,*We've had a 2nd*lot*of*bloods*taken*as*1st*lot*had*100%*totally*destroyed*White*cells*:-/*we*are*thinking*(hoping)*it's*been*knock*on*effect*of*womb*infection*causing*painful*neck*due*to*high*temp,*which*btw*is*down*to*39-should*be*37*so*still*need*to*get*it*down.*So*tomorrows*bloods*will*hopefully*tell*us*if*it's*bacterial*or*inflametory*that's*killing*the*White*cells*and*then*we*know*where*to*go.*All other results were normal kidneys liver etc. 

IF*no*improvement*on*these*antib's*it's*got*to*be*a*neck*problem, possibly*diskospondylitis and a CT scan needs doing. So let's pray antib's get my baby girl better <3 she is currently curled up on my tummy with her chin on my chest <3 the vet also said she's never met such a cuddly well behaved beagle in her career and is a huge credit to us as owners *beams*

can you believe she perked right up at 6pm and followed me upstairs-I'd left stair gate open due to her not moving much and went up to run a bath and turned round to see her wagging her tail at me  
she then started helping herself to treats at the vets and nosing round so we def knew bell was almost back  came home and took her for a quick walk round the field and she loved it:thumbup: she even ran around following smells and barked at us to catch up with her :thumbup: 

I'm hoping we have turned the corner and my girl is coming back to me. I truely felt she was disappearing before my eyes  

Thank you SO much to each and every one of you who has pm'd me and posted asking after her. 

I'm still keeping an open mind on SRM but I'm hoping it's just the bad inf knocking her for 6 XXXXXXXX


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry no idea why that's posted *s all over the place I'm on iPhone :-/ xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

That's the best news about Bella all week
Hopefully it's all going to get better from here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Lets hope the corner has been turned and she will be running around by the weekend


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

That sounds really positive. I hope the improvements continue.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yay for bella! sounds like shes feeling a bit more chipper tonight! heres hoping the improvement keeps coming.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hopefully she will respond to the antibiotics and it is not SRM.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

My Tilly had SRMA when she was 6mths old. She had a spinal tap to confirm. It's amazing how quickly she recovered on the steroids! But she had to have them for 4mths, so they could be weaned off slowly.

If you need any more info, just ask


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news :thumbup: fingers crossed for a speedy recovery  x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats sounds like good news for Bella, Im glad shes looking up.
Thinking of you both


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Hoping that Bella continues to improve, please keep us up to date PF ain't a bad place to be when support is needed!
DT


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope she carries on improving and you've seen the worst of it now xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Sending lots of get well vibes! (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed she is on her way to being happy and healthy now  Fingers crossed still


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww thats lovely news, hope it continues - go bella :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Hope she's even better this morning


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any news? hope you all had a better night


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My sister took in a little jack russel cross when he was abandoned at around 6 months old. After a month he got really ill, he could move , eat or drink which was strange for him as I call he a kangeroo as his always jumping around. Well she took him to the vets he got antibotics but it took him a while to get better. Around a month later the same thing again, vet did bloods ect he slowly recovered, then about 6 weeks later it happened again more tests my sister phoned for results they reception women said nothing to show from them. He was then well for about 4 months then agian it started to happen again, off to the vets he then pulled his fill looked at the blood test and said he had srm. With this info and right drugs he was soo much better the next day rather than taking weeks

I hope bella is feeling alot better now


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im glads hes already starting to feel better  :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope Bella had a good night and she's even brighter this morning and hopefully on the road to recovery. Fingers crossed that she will soon be back to her beagling ways xx


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Paws crossed that Bella is on the mend


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

pics from last night first cuddle in a week and her very fetching bandages from blood tests which look like leg warmers 

she woke me up this morning howling for a wee and is definately better as pestered ds whilst he ate breakfast!!!

Once again we are all so touched by the love and advice given by everyone here XXXXXXXX


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww great news


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

:thumbup: Pester away Bella, Glad she is feeling brighter


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah, I'm so glad she is starting to get better, she's so beautiful x

You've done so well to get through all of this, big hugs to you and Bella xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im so pleased she is starting to feel better


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lovely pics, great news. Hope it continues :thumbup:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Back to being quite subdude today but i'm hoping it's more hot weather related than her taking step backwards or maybe even the strong anti bs knocking her a little? 

Still eating very minimum and I've not seen her drink but at least she's walking around a little more fluidly and is pestering me for cuddles so I'm happy with that  xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Every little sign of improvement must be such a relief


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

So happy she is improving, and what a tough time you have both been through. She really is a lovely dog and is so lucky to have a caring owner like you. 

All the best, and hope she makes a speedy recovery.

All my love xxx


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you have the spinal tap done? 

I have a Weimaraner puppy that has SRM and its been a very hard struggle for his owners. He has had several set backs after coming off the steroids and has had to go back on them. Can I ask where you are based???

They are in Scotland and all the ones that I have found have been in Scotland or near moorland during the sporing season that might just be a coincidence but I'm trying to keep records.

This pup had the Fort Dodge Duramune Dappi+lc puppy vaccinations. I am not sure if anyone is keeping records I know that individual breeds are but it seems silly to me that a collaboration isn't being done by the AHT or KC as part of their new Health drive.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

nfp20 said:


> Did you have the spinal tap done?
> 
> I have a Weimaraner puppy that has SRM and its been a very hard struggle for his owners. He has had several set backs after coming off the steroids and has had to go back on them. Can I ask where you are based???
> 
> ...


spinal tap not done no, we are based in Surrey xxx


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks the Spinal Tap is supposed to be the conclusive way to diagnose Steroid Responsive Meningitis. Hope you keep getting good news its a horrid thing to see your pet go through.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I feel I'm on such an emotional rollercoaster right now with bell who I love so so much and would do everything in my power for her as she is my baby. 

Vet has just rung with blood results from last night. WBC were present and show markers for it being inf or inflamatory, so still no real answer but something else a mono something or other indicated being inflammetory not infection present?! So antib's may be pointless but I'm going to continue for 2 more days (she's on 2 types twice a day) and if no improvement I'll stop. 

This leaves us back to the neck/spine which may of been a pre-exsisting problem which under GA has surfaced. So we will proceed with a CT which sadly means another GA and stressful time again but hopefully she will bounce back quicker than the 7 days it's been this time. 

It could also be a foreign body reaction to the stitches which means they need to go back in and remove them but as this is a hunch we want CT of neck before we put her through surgery again :,( 

I'm to go in and see vet Friday and make a choice. If obv she takes a turn downhill I go back before hand. 

Sadly the vet told me she is leaving the practice Friday and I'm totally upset. She is a great vet and has been a huge support on the phone 24/7 for us and really gone beyond for us ( I've not paid for any of the last 4 consultations after surgery or 2nd blood test) and tgis means a new vet who doesn't know bella-Georgia has known her since day 1 and knows her really well and bella loves her :,(

just had a sob over it all as it's getting to me as work is incredibly stressful at the mo (I'm caring for a dying lady and working til 11pm) so feeling mighty emotional and coming home to a poorly bell upset me more. 

Anyways she's just eaten another lot of chicken but turning her nose up at wainwrights biscuit even if it's soaked in a/d tinned meat so I think she's become a little fussy and only wants the best  oopps!!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

nfp20 said:


> Thanks the Spinal Tap is supposed to be the conclusive way to diagnose Steroid Responsive Meningitis. Hope you keep getting good news its a horrid thing to see your pet go through.


I'm considering popping in the other vets (we have 2 in our village!) just for a informal second opinion and after my last post above i'm going to also push for this to be done along with CT scan??? To rule it out as I'm leaning towards that (SRM) than something like diskoSpondilitis?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:sad: has she got stitches a friends dog had her op & they used a glue which she reacted badly to & then months later internal stitches which are suppose to dissolve started working there way out :scared: she was nothing like Bella is reacting though :confused1:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

a second opinion could be a good idea. 

as might the spinal tap. as this seems to be the only way to rule out srm. 

xxx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I really don't know what to say other than I hope you get some good news soon. really feel for you both


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tilly had AB's and got better for a couple days, but then went downhill again. The obvious thing with SRMA is the neck pain. I was lucky with Tilly and I recognised the signs so she was being treated just a week after the first symptoms.
I know someone who has done alot of research into SRMA, she would be happy to help you. PM me if you want her number


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I shall be making some phone calls tomorrow (thank you hazel) as I'm still convinced it's srm and imgetting more worried at lack of treatment for it if it is-mum keeps ringing me with horror stories about beagles being put down through it and if it is I want her treating asap. 

Does anyone know of risks in giving steroids if it isn't this disorder? I'm inclined to ask for 24 hrs on them as most improvements are noted 6-12 hrs after first dose so it should be apparent if it's srm or not. 

I'm so scared now I'm going to lose her  she's back to being sleepy and no tail wagging or hugs tonight


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:sad: sorry cant help but keeping fingers crossed for her to get better soon, I love Beagles they always look so happy x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> I shall be making some phone calls tomorrow (thank you hazel) as I'm still convinced it's srm and imgetting more worried at lack of treatment for it if it is-mum keeps ringing me with horror stories about beagles being put down through it and if it is I want her treating asap.
> 
> Does anyone know of risks in giving steroids if it isn't this disorder? I'm inclined to ask for 24 hrs on them as most improvements are noted 6-12 hrs after first dose so it should be apparent if it's srm or not.
> 
> I'm so scared now I'm going to lose her  she's back to being sleepy and no tail wagging or hugs tonight


 Sorry can't help with that but I do know with my friends whippet there was a definite improvement within 24 hours of being put on th steriods.

I would definitely be looking towards the SRM now. Tia was treated for all sorts of things before they gave her the steriods.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Thinking of you and hoping there is improvement today


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

She's back to very sleepy and reluctant to move with very restless legs and shivering  

I've given some metacam in the hope it eases her pain and going to call other vets for 2nd opinion today x


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope the other vet can shed some light on her problem. Paws crossed


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I shall be making some phone calls tomorrow (thank you hazel) as I'm still convinced it's srm and imgetting more worried at lack of treatment for it if it is-mum keeps ringing me with horror stories about beagles being put down through it and if it is I want her treating asap.
> 
> Does anyone know of risks in giving steroids if it isn't this disorder? I'm inclined to ask for 24 hrs on them as most improvements are noted 6-12 hrs after first dose so it should be apparent if it's srm or not.
> 
> I'm so scared now I'm going to lose her  she's back to being sleepy and no tail wagging or hugs tonight


I know the risks with steroids are usually with long term use (e.g development of Cushing's). I think it is actually your safest bet to get to a vet today if you can and start her on steroids. Unless you can arrange a spinal tap at such short notice. It's been over a week now.

Feel free to pm me even if it's just to vent... wish I could be of more help.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got her a 2nd opinion appointment at 540 today. They were incredibly helpful and understand my concerns for srm and will see if they can give me a bit more of a answer and possibly the steroids-I don't know where I stand insurance wise having treatments in 2 different practices? 

As it is I've spent over £400 in a week and she is no better off for it  will update tonight hopefully with some better news than of late xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I've got her a 2nd opinion appointment at 540 today. They were incredibly helpful and understand my concerns for srm and will see if they can give me a bit more of a answer and possibly the steroids-I don't know where I stand insurance wise having treatments in 2 different practices?
> 
> As it is I've spent over £400 in a week and she is no better off for it  will update tonight hopefully with some better news than of late xx


Hope you manage to sort soemthing out with insurance, but mroe importantly I hope you fnally get down to what is making your baby girl so unwell. Thinking of you.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

gosh  I have everything crossed for some good news - think that the second opinion is a good thing though - your in my thoughts


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

ive only just seen your thread and read the whole thing through...im so sorry to hear about poor bella, i really hope everything went well at the other vets tonight and that bella picks up soon. 

keep us posted.

x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

What happened at the vets,
Sending my love to you and Bella, such an awful thing to be happening.
I hope something gets sorted soon.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How is Bella doing?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

How is she?x


----------



## BeaglePhoebe (Sep 10, 2014)

Dear SaryBeagle,

I have very similar problems with my beagle - has been on antibiotics many times because of vaginal infection, now after the round of antibiotics infection shows on her blood but they can't pinpoint it ... Could you be so kind and let me know how Bella's situation ended? Would appreciate it very much, Thank you.


----------

